# Baa - Baa - Sheepheads



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Counted my sheep before going to sleep last night  Not much luck with flounder, but no shortage of redfish and mullet, they were everywhere! Managed to stab a few mullet just out of reach of my light. Where is you're mullet net when you need it ? :001_huh: 
I'd hate to get bit by them teeth in those Sheeps !


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of sheepies!!! that one could use some tartar control toothpaste!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice mess of fish Jim!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I would rather eat sheepies than flounder. Good job. Glad you have a well made gig that will hold up to those things.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of fish ! Yeah anything that eats oysters , barnacles , and mussels shells and all . I would not want one to bite me.I think they could easily crush finger bones.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice mess of fish ! Yeah anything that eats oysters , barnacles , and mussels shells and all . I would not want one to bite me.I think they could easily crush finger bones.


 Ever been bitten by a trigger fish? I had one get me when I was trying to pull him off of a pole spear. Told another guy about it and he said that one latched on to his heel one time when it was laying in the boat waiting for him to stop catching fish long enough to throw it in the cooler.

But definitely agree with you that I don't want to get bit by a sheepie.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Rickpcfl said:


> Ever been bitten by a trigger fish? I had one get me when I was trying to pull him off of a pole spear. Told another guy about it and he said that one latched on to his heel one time when it was laying in the boat waiting for him to stop catching fish long enough to throw it in the cooler.
> 
> But definitely agree with you that I don't want to get bit by a sheepie.


No I haven't , but a buddy of mine did. Back when you could have 20 triggers apiece. We were getting close to our limit, so we decided to do a cooler count. We were taking them out of the cooler and laying them on the deck of the boat. Apparently he grabbed one of the last ones thrown in. Thinking they were all dead he wasn't being particular as to how he held them. One bit him good between his thumb and index finger and wouldn't let go. He let us know how painful it was by screaming like a little girl ,and you could see the panic in his eyes when it wouldn't let him go While I was trying to get the pliers ,it finally turned him loose. After it was over, the rest of us laughed our butts off at him. He failed to see the humor in the situation. I couldn't blame him cause it was a wicked bite.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha been there, it doesn't feel very good lol! It won't happen again that's for certain.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

GROUPERKING said:


> No I haven't , but a buddy of mine did. Back when you could have 20 triggers apiece. We were getting close to our limit, so we decided to do a cooler count. We were taking them out of the cooler and laying them on the deck of the boat. Apparently he grabbed one of the last ones thrown in. Thinking they were all dead he wasn't being particular as to how he held them. One bit him good between his thumb and index finger and wouldn't let go. He let us know how painful it was by screaming like a little girl ,and you could see the panic in his eyes when it wouldn't let him go While I was trying to get the pliers ,it finally turned him loose. After it was over, the rest of us laughed our butts off at him. He failed to see the humor in the situation. I couldn't blame him cause it was a wicked bite.


 That's great. I bet triggerfish are responsible for a lot of stories like that. I'm picturing someone on a boat screaming like a girl and then getting harassed for the rest of the day because of it.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> No I haven't , but a buddy of mine did. Back when you could have 20 triggers apiece. We were getting close to our limit, so we decided to do a cooler count. We were taking them out of the cooler and laying them on the deck of the boat. Apparently he grabbed one of the last ones thrown in. Thinking they were all dead he wasn't being particular as to how he held them. One bit him good between his thumb and index finger and wouldn't let go. He let us know how painful it was by screaming like a little girl ,and you could see the panic in his eyes when it wouldn't let him go While I was trying to get the pliers ,it finally turned him loose. After it was over, the rest of us laughed our butts off at him. He failed to see the humor in the situation. I couldn't blame him cause it was a wicked bite.


I learned the hard way to string them through the mouth while you are spearfishing... had one bite me through my wetsuit that was on my stringer after I had shot and thought to be lobotomized :no:


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice sheeps!!! They just hang out on the flats at night or do you gig them along docks and other structure?


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

tips n tails said:


> Nice sheeps!!! They just hang out on the flats at night or do you gig them along docks and other structure?


Gigged them along rocks, which is rough on you're gig, tried out a new hard surface welding rod on a gig and held up quite well on the rocks but nothing will last beating on rocks all night, ya have to take caution when hitting them sheep hid in rocks or mess up ya gig a trying


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Those sheep sure put up a decent fight when you don't stone them.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

stauty trout said:


> I learned the hard way to string them through the mouth while you are spearfishing... had one bite me through my wetsuit that was on my stringer after I had shot and thought to be lobotomized :no:


You might be a ******* if a triggerfish has ever bitten off your nipple.

<<hope everyone knows that is a play on a story from Jeff Foxworthy>>


----------

